# My Miniature Horse Colt



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

This is Dude. He was having a great run today!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at him...he looks beautiful with is mane and tail out behind him! How old is he?

I am seriously thinking of getting a young mini to "fit" in with my goats, but right now with the price of everything I don't know if I could afford to feed a mini thru the winter! Sucks cause right now my field is really growing up and we all know that goats don't graze and a mini horse would have all the pasture it would want!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

He's 3 yrs. old. He's registered and is pretty well-bred. We're going to breed him to our 2 mini mares this summer. He's all ready! Prancing around like a real stud muffin. He's so cute. Then, he'll probably be for sale. I don't plan to be a "big-time" horse breeder. He has his own paddock, but he spends quite alot of time with the Cashmere bucks and the Pygora buck. My older Cashmere buck is almost as big as Dude! Dude used to bully him but Bambino got tired of it one day and started pushing him in the chest, his horns are wide enough that Dude's chest area fit right in the center. Bambino pushed him off his feet...I was just getting ready to break them up when Dude gave up...they've been friends ever since. It's pretty funny, they still play the game sometimes (I wish I could get a picture of it), the other two just stand back and watch, but they want none of it. I put Dude in his paddock every night, Bambino waits right by the gate (if it's not raining), till morning when he comes out to "play"!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

it's so much fun to watch a horse run- they so enjoy it. He a real beauty.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He is handsome!!


----------

